# Looking for planets from Earth 5 to 10 light years away



## lwhitehead (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi I'm looking for planet from Earth which is in the range 5 to 10 light years away, it's for Sword and Planet setting in the 24th century the Avatar movie setting is 23 century.


 LW


----------



## popsprocket (Sep 5, 2014)

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...-AU:MIE-Address&q=nearest+exoplanets+to+earth

Wikipedia has a list. It's not long if you want under 10 light years.


----------



## lwhitehead (Sep 5, 2014)

I notice some of liveable ones are between 10 to 20  light years away, that would put a crimp on talking and getting info from Earth to said planet.


LW


----------



## Terry D (Sep 5, 2014)

I wouldn't get too hung up on finding a current planet at that specific distance. There are only 12 stellar objects within 10 LY of Earth and seven of those are red dwarf stars (much cooler than our sun and would have a radically different 'goldilocks zone' for supporting life). The only stars within your desired range which could support an Earth-like planet are Alpha Centauri 'A' and 'B', which also happen to be the closest. Sirius also is within that range, but it is far too young and hot to host an Earth-like world.


----------



## lwhitehead (Sep 6, 2014)

Can't use Alpha Centauri that's were Avatar is?, so about sleeper ships what sort of crew would they use?, that's one thing they didn't answer fully in that setting.


LW


----------



## Terry D (Sep 6, 2014)

Don 't worry about Avatar. It's not a book and the science in it is lame. If 6ou want to put your planet around Alpha Cen., to it.


----------



## lwhitehead (Sep 6, 2014)

Well not Alpha Cen but the best planet for this story setting, also the best candidate is 30 light years away so the Terrans would have a superbase at the start of the system.


LW


----------



## Xander416 (Sep 20, 2014)

lwhitehead said:


> Can't use Alpha Centauri that's were Avatar is?


Well, it's not like James Cameron _owns_ Alpha Centauri, so I think you'd be fine using it. 

Although you never know what these billionaires will try to buy next...:icon_cheesygrin:



> so about sleeper ships what sort of crew would they use?, that's one thing they didn't answer fully in that setting.


Logically, they'd be controlled primarily by an AI (e.g., HAL 9000 in _2001: A Space Odyssey_), albeit with fail safes of some kind to prevent a short circuit from flying a ship full of sleeping colonists/soldiers/whatever into a star, supernova, or black hole, or otherwise screwing up somehow.


----------



## tabasco5 (Sep 20, 2014)

How about make one up?


----------



## Schrody (Sep 21, 2014)

I, for once, use names from the Greek mythology and turn them into planets  If you want a real, habitable planet, that might be a problem, not because there aren't any, but not all of them are discovered, and we don't know their names. Scientists says a planet like this, might be 12 light years away. If you wanna have an "alibi" planet, you can always put it orbiting the nearest star like Proxima Centauri, or, always popular Epsilon Eridani, which is 10.5 light years away. Hope this helps!


----------

